# i just connected my 722k to broadband.



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Now what? i realiy noticed little changhed. What is the purpsoe, potential? Am I am missing. I am sure tfrere are threadsd out that could answer nswr my qustions, but there where over 300 of em. I feel like i just connected a fancy phone line.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

That is pretty much what you have done. The receiver can now access Dish Cinema on-line, which contains thousands of movies and shows. You can pay your bill with the remote or order PPV. You will also be able to access your DVR through your on-line account and enjoy any of the following:
Browse and search the program guide 
* Create timers 
* Delete timers (IP only) 
* Manage your DVR library (IP only) 
* Manage recording conflicts (IP only) 
* Control recording priorities 
* Watch TV or DVR recordings with a connected Slingbox or using SlingLoaded Remote Viewing (IP only) 
Good Luck and please let us know if you have any questions!!


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Mary, what does (IP only) mean?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

bnborg said:


> Mary, what does (IP only) mean?


The Internet Protocol (IP) is the principal communications protocol used for relaying datagrams (packets) across an internetwork using the Internet Protocol Suite. Responsible for routing packets across network boundaries, it is the primary protocol that establishes the Internet. 
I hope that helps, mainly it is only available over the internet connection!


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The Internet Protocol (IP) is the principal communications protocol used for relaying datagrams (packets) across an internetwork using the Internet Protocol Suite. Responsible for routing packets across network boundaries, it is the primary protocol that establishes the Internet.
> I hope that helps, mainly it is only available over the internet connection!


Yes, of course.

I thought maybe you meant something like you can only delete those timers you created over the internet, etc.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For clarification...

Dish lets you do some things over the satellite connection via pushing timers from the Web site... so you can set a timer on your Dish receiver even if your receiver isn't connected to the internet.

But... the "IP only" features require the internet connection to access from the Web site.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Is there still the $5 discount for hooking up broadband?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

neomaine said:


> Is there still the $5 discount for hooking up broadband?


This promotion did end so there is no longer a discount for being hooked up to a phone or broadband.


----------



## Tshober (May 7, 2011)

Can you record current shows, such as Fringe?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Tshober said:


> Can you record current shows, such as Fringe?


Yes, you can record any programming that shows on the guide to the DVR! As long as Fringe is broadcasting you can record it.


----------

